
Netflix CEO Thinks the Time is Ripe for Web TV - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/netflix_ceo_thinks_the_time_is.php
======
kwamenum86
Watching recorded programs at a time determined by a schedule set by a
corporation is very old school...

...but continually declaring different times as the point where the transition
happens from the old to the new school is just naive.

It is the same as the whole Web x.0 thing. Its more useful as a marketing
tactic but you should not try to assign discrete periods of time to
technologies that are continually evolving.

